# Happy birthday, smea!



## GhostLatte (Jul 11, 2016)

@smealum


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy birthday 3ds master! Have a good one


----------



## azublazer (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy birthday you incredible bastard. Thanks for all you do for the community! @smealum


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy birthday @smealum 
You're our hero!


----------



## luigoalma (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy birthday @smealum, you're awesome!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy birthday! Thank you for all you have done


----------



## Ella879 (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 12, 2016)

hap birth 3ds hack man


----------



## smealum (Jul 12, 2016)

t h x


----------



## Ella879 (Jul 12, 2016)

OH MY FUCKING LORD SMEALUM LIKED MY PREVIOUS POST I AM SCREAMING OUT LOUD RIGHT NOW!!!! YAAYAYAYY!!!! BEST DAY EVER!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2016)

Ella879 said:


> OH MY FUCKING LORD SMEALUM LIKED MY PREVIOUS POST I AM SCREAMING OUT LOUD RIGHT NOW!!!! YAAYAYAYY!!!! BEST DAY EVER!!


Truly is a honor.


----------



## Rizzorules (Jul 12, 2016)

Birthdayhax confirmed


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday, @smealum!


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 12, 2016)

Ella879 said:


> OH MY FUCKING LORD SMEALUM LIKED MY PREVIOUS POST I AM SCREAMING OUT LOUD RIGHT NOW!!!! YAAYAYAYY!!!! BEST DAY EVER!!


He's talented, but at the end of the day, he's just a regular guy!  No need to get _so_ excited.

(But happy birthday Smea.)


----------



## Ella879 (Jul 12, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> He's talented, but at the end of the day, he's just a regular guy!  No need to get _so_ excited.
> 
> (But happy birthday Smea.)


smea is my bby


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> He's talented, but at the end of the day, he's just a regular guy!  No need to get _so_ excited.
> 
> (But happy birthday Smea.)


I thought it was sarcasm lel


----------



## JustAKirby (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy birthday you crafty sonuvabitch


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2016)

Ella879 said:


> View attachment 55904


Haters will say it's photoshoped


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 12, 2016)

Ella879 said:


> smea is my bby





VinLark said:


> I thought it was sarcasm lel


He's cool, and obviously very smart, but he isn't a god or anything.


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday *@smealum!*


----------



## Kingy (Jul 12, 2016)

Again, have a lovely birthday @smealum.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 12, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Again, have a lovely birthday @smealum.


Why did you feel the need to tell him happy birthday twice?  

Also, I'm pretty sure he's getting tired of being tagged right about now....


----------



## Ella879 (Jul 12, 2016)

es mee a leem <3


----------



## Kingy (Jul 12, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Why did you feel the need to tell him happy birthday twice?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure he's getting tired of being tagged right about now....


No, He needs 'happy birthday' all the time!


----------



## Jao Chu (Jul 12, 2016)

Who is offering themselves as a sacrifice to keep our 3DS god happy on his birthday?


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 12, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Who is offering themselves as a sacrifice to keep our 3DS god happy on his birthday?


I'd say...you.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy birthday smea

To many more fruitful years of success, cool hax, and whatever else makes you tick


----------



## Psi-hate (Jul 12, 2016)

@smealum if you don't like this then I'll leak the nudes you embedded in the *hax payload


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Why did you feel the need to tell him happy birthday twice?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure he's getting tired of being tagged right about now....


Gotta get that sweet post count up.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 12, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Gotta get that sweet post count up.


Definitely.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 12, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> He's cool, and obviously very smart, but he isn't a god or anything.


SACRIFICE HIM
But seriously happy birthday Mr 3ds God 
I hope you don't crush us due to your excessive tagging


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 12, 2016)

"growing up sucks"
Another year older lad.
Happy bday none the less~


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy birthday smea, you breathed life into the 3DS homebrew community.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 12, 2016)

Joyeux anniversaire @smealum ! Et un grand merci du fond du coeur pour tout ton travail (spécialement sur 3DS ) 

Happy birthday smea! A big thanks from the bottom of my heart for your work (especially on the 3DS scene )


----------



## smealum (Jul 12, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> but he isn't a god or anything.



prove it


----------



## Kingy (Jul 12, 2016)

smealum said:


> prove it


;O;


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy Belated Birthday b- MR.GOD SIR  @smealum


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 12, 2016)

Ayy happy berfdei


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 12, 2016)

ZOMG SMEA LIKED ME POST
AAAAHHAHHANFVRIXMWBLAYFVNWNZLDPAUSCBXKANA MK OAJANWUDJSLWKFBNWL


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 12, 2016)

Spoiler: screenshot











made a homebrew to say it  Happy birthday smea!


----------



## TuxSH (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy birthday @smealum .


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy birthday @smealum !

You have always been an inspiration to me, and to me you're an equal to the likes of Miyamoto!

I wish you good luck on your future explorations in 3DS and WiiU hacking!


----------



## Phil5004 (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy birthday @smealum ^^


----------



## Ricken (Jul 22, 2016)

Happy very belated birthday 
(I sorta feel like a jerk for not Praising God sooner [Plailect is God's understudy ])


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 22, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Happy very belated birthday
> (I sorta feel like a jerk for not Praising God sooner [Plailect is God's understudy ])


No, if Smea is God then Plailect is Jesus.
This actually makes a lot of sense, because Jesus in religion is sent by God to basically aid the mortal realm (the noobs). Correct me if I'm wrong, I don't really know much about religion and I'm not religious


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 22, 2016)

Happy birthday @smealum ! We love you <3


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 23, 2016)

Tfw he stops liking posts STARTING at YOURS

Rip


----------



## Ricken (Jul 23, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Tfw he stops liking posts STARTING at YOURS
> 
> Rip


He didn't like Vinny's and that was 3rd iirc


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 23, 2016)

Ricken said:


> He didn't like Vinny's and that was 3rd iirc


But I am Vinny xd


----------



## Ricken (Jul 23, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> But I am Vinny xd


(I haven't had coffei today.  ugh lol)
I meant VinsCool's


----------



## zoogie (Jul 12, 2017)

Just went to smea's twitter homepage and there's a .... surprise 

https://twitter.com/smealum
(wait a couple of secs)

and happybirthday!!


----------



## iAqua (Jul 12, 2017)

Happy birthday papa smea!


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 12, 2017)

Happy Coming out of your mother's womb day, Doot doot.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2017)

happy, well-deserved, b-day.


----------



## AL_16 (Jul 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday  @smealum!! (another one


)

My BD 16th


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 12, 2017)

Happy cakeday smea!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 12, 2017)

Jeez, I remember this thread. I got my first like from smealum here and my life was complete for the day. Anyway, happy day of birth


----------



## Kingy (Jul 12, 2017)

Happy birthday again, smea! Man, that year went fast lol


----------



## Patxinco (Jul 12, 2017)

Happy birthday @smealum !!!
Hope a good day for you!!!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jul 12, 2017)

when i read the name smea, my thoughts quickly switch to the 3ds hax/homebrew XD
thanks for all that you've contributed , happy bday lad, have a great one.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 12, 2017)

Oh man, I remember when I first commented here.  Happy birthday Smea!


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday smea! On this day your mother gave birth to a legend


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 12, 2017)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 12, 2017)

Happy birthday Smea!


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 12, 2017)

oh, crap, must have been late at night when this went up, no idea how I missed this thread
happy birthday =D


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2017)

Happy birthday! Thanks for all the cool code and for not fucking any kids.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2017)

somebody said today is the anniversary of when you popped out of a vagina or something...


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 12, 2017)

forgive me for this.


Spoiler: 17 000 pixels tall image


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 12, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> forgive me for this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 17 000 pixels tall image


smea has a son?
Context: the tweet that says thanks son


----------



## TuxSH (Jul 12, 2017)

A bit late: happy birthday smea


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jul 13, 2017)

Happy Birhtday, Lord Smea! We, your worshipers thank you!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 13, 2017)

Happy Birthday Smea
have another great year in your life


----------



## smealum (Jul 13, 2017)

thanks guys (and non-guys too)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2017)

smealum said:


> thanks guys (and non-guys too)


father come home


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 13, 2017)

smealum said:


> (and non-guys too)


You mean grills?


----------

